# Couple of Firestones in CA



## Curtis68 (May 7, 2015)

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/5014860691.html


----------



## island schwinn (May 7, 2015)

Those are close to home.good deal for someone local.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 7, 2015)

A little ambitious on price...


----------



## ohdeebee (May 7, 2015)

I'm seeing $800, maybe $900 worth of bikes. "repainted original patina". What the hell does that mean?


----------



## island schwinn (May 7, 2015)

I guess sarcasm is hard to type.


----------



## mickeyc (May 8, 2015)

It says "both never re-painted".....

Mike


----------



## Boris (May 8, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> I guess sarcasm is hard to type.




Comic Sans "THE sarcastic font"


----------



## vincev (May 8, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> I guess sarcasm is hard to type.




Its not really hard.I start with the s,then the a,then the r,then the c,then the a,then the s,then the m and bingo you have sarcasm!


----------



## Boris (May 8, 2015)

vincev said:


> Its not really hard.I start with the s,then the a,then the r,then the c,then the a,then the s,then the m and bingo you have sarcasm bingo!




Yes Vince, then you have sarcasm bingo (whatever the hell that is).


----------



## vincev (May 8, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Yes Vince, then you have sarcasm bingo (whatever the hell that is).




Same as regular Bingo but with more letters across the top of the card.


----------



## vincev (May 8, 2015)

Remember to yell "Sarcasm" and not Bingo or you lose.


----------

